# Truck Snowboard Rack/Rail System. Anyone tried Inno?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Found this, I've never heard of Inno

Mopar OEM Dodge Ram Bed-Mount Ski And Snowboard Carrier $200










Much more expensive but have you considered a receiver hitch system???


----------



## Flaus (Jan 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the OEM one from dodge is only for the newer rams (07+) and I have a 05. You also need the bed rail system they have which is stupid expensive.

I saw some of the hitch assemblies, and besides cost, it seems it would create a lot of drag no? I could be wrong or it could be very negligible, but the gas mileage is already pretty bad and would suck to make it worse...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Put them in board bags in the back and secure your other shit so its not sliding around, rubber on the floor stops shit from sliding pretty good


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

slyder said:


> Found this, I've never heard of Inno
> 
> Mopar OEM Dodge Ram Bed-Mount Ski And Snowboard Carrier $200
> 
> ...


For the Mopar piece linked above you have to install or already have their cargo system, which is basically just two pieces of channel, so if you know the right sizes you could easily adapt it for any truck. 

I've thought about this before on the trips that I don't fly, and I'm considering moving to Colorado or Utah in the near future so it's crossed my mind. My idea was to make a system I could mount onto my tailgate if possible, or right at the tail of the bed and easily remove for when I need the space. I've got a 6 inch lift and 35s on my F150... so side access would be a bit of a pain.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I made this for my boys car. Actually the original owner made it, I modified it to work for snowboards. I just need to buy the actual snowboard rack. Waiting till closer to season end.
As to the drag I think it will be negligible and not worth your consideration. If you are truly worried about it your best option is wrap the boards or a bag as suggested and store them in the bed as you are doing. That is also free.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You will be surprised how much drag is created by that. You wont notice it in performance but you definately will in fuel economy at 60mph


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You are probably right I guess my statement really should have been "lesser of two evils, gas or convenience" 

I sport the entire Yakima rack system on my ride no choice. This goes on mid Nov and stays on till Apr. I never checked fuel mileage as I don't really care about it as I can't change it, when car is empty I fill it.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

flaus, your original post in thread screams "i'm a pansy that wraps my snowboards in blankets." that is all.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

it would be much easier if you bought some pretty thick board bags


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> You are probably right I guess my statement really should have been "lesser of two evils, gas or convenience"
> 
> I sport the entire Yakima rack system on my ride no choice. This goes on mid Nov and stays on till Apr. I never checked fuel mileage as I don't really care about it as I can't change it, when car is empty I fill it.


Thats pretty much it lol.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> You will be surprised how much drag is created by that. You wont notice it in performance but you definately will in fuel economy at 60mph


+1. And the drag generally increases at a square power of velocity (driving speed) - not much of an issue (other than increased fuel consumption) in most parts of the world, but when driving at 120+ mph with snowboard/ski racks on (not uncommon in Europe) it makes a hell of a difference to handling and acceleration.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> when driving at 120+ mph with snowboard/ski racks on (not uncommon in Europe) it makes a hell of a difference to handling and acceleration.


This I could see but I'm also guessing a 05 Dodge Ram isn't gonna be seeing much over 80 mph.
Damn I wish the states had higher speed limits, some are 70mph and that is still to slow


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get a tailgate net and throw the boards in a rocket box. or just put in a couple of bars on top, mount a rocket box with a hard tonneau cover or just a hard tonneau cover or a canopy or a canopy or hard tonneau with a shelf and a slide out tray that fits boards and skis under it. 

Wrapping your board in blankets....pretty much pansy spazzed...what do you think you are doing in line banging your board to get the snow off, ripping down the bunny hill at 50+mph running over skis and rocks...worse than sliding around in the bed. 

Btw your tailgate up and an uncovered bed is your biggest drag.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Get a tailgate net and throw the boards in a rocket box. or just put in a couple of bars on top, mount a rocket box with a hard tonneau cover or just a hard tonneau cover or a canopy or a canopy or hard tonneau with a shelf and a slide out tray that fits boards and skis under it.
> 
> Wrapping your board in blankets....pretty much pansy spazzed...what do you think you are doing in line banging your board to get the snow off, ripping down the bunny hill at 50+mph running over skis and rocks...worse than sliding around in the bed.
> 
> Btw your tailgate up and an uncovered bed is your biggest drag.


Eh, uncovered bed yes. Tailgate up, no. Wind is a funny beast... most of the time at speed an air bubble is created in the pickup bed. When you let the tailgate down you effect this and there is no gain, and sometimes actually a loss in efficiency. 

Honestly with the cost of racks and all, if you aren't going to build your own setup for your bed, you might as well get a cover of some sort. If I don't build one for my bed, I'll just get one of those retractable covers and use my soft bag (with the rhino liner it's not going to move).


----------



## Flaus (Jan 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Get a tailgate net and throw the boards in a rocket box. or just put in a couple of bars on top, mount a rocket box with a hard tonneau cover or just a hard tonneau cover or a canopy or a canopy or hard tonneau with a shelf and a slide out tray that fits boards and skis under it.
> 
> Wrapping your board in blankets....pretty much pansy spazzed...what do you think you are doing in line banging your board to get the snow off, ripping down the bunny hill at 50+mph running over skis and rocks...worse than sliding around in the bed.
> Btw your tailgate up and an uncovered bed is your biggest drag.


May seem pansy like, but when You invest over $1000 in your own gear and have other peoples gear banging around in your truck, the last thing I want is to go back there and see a chip or something worse that could be avoided. I would much rather damage the board on the mountain than on the way....


----------

